
Screenhero Shares Your Screen with Others, Gives Each Person Their Own Mouse - Wump
http://lifehacker.com/5988888/screenhero-shares-your-screen-with-others-gives-each-person-their-own-mouse
======
quux
This service made it to the top of HN a few months ago when it was called
Powwow. I've been using it since then and it's been continually improved into
a very solid collab tool. Keep it up guys!

------
DanielRibeiro
Ironically, the techcrunch article had much better info[1]. The discussion on
HN from 4 weeks ago was pretty good too[2]

[1] <http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/11/screenhero-yc/>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5202486>

~~~
rickhanlonii
That is quite _coincidental_.

~~~
jckt
I believe irony's the right term. You'd expect techcrunch to give you the
hyped-up start-up journalistic drivel, but instead you find good quality
content.

------
LinaLauneBaer
Screenhero is amazing. The people behind Screenhero are amazing as well. We
are using Screenhero (formerly Powwow) since it came out. Beside some issues
that were resolved very fast, Screenhero is perfect. When we had a few
problems with the service we wrote them an email and they responded very
quickly and actually fixed the problem within a week or so. Those guys rock.
Now they are planning a tour to some of their users to talk to them in person
and they are planning a pro service:

<http://screenhero.com/pricing.html>

Screenhero boosted our productivity substantially and I will be one of the
first ones to try our their pro service. If you are working in a team you
should definitely look into Screenhero.

------
babuskov
"Bummer... if this was on Lifehacker two weeks ago, Yahoo! could have avoided
having to call all their troops back to the office."

~~~
jadavis
Pretty sure she knows about it...

<http://screenhero.com/img/email.png>

~~~
lanstein
She might want to get her domain spelled correctly.

------
webweaver
I just tried it with my mom. She has a Mac laptop, and lives outside US. I was
using a fairly crazy setup, involving VNC on my firewall box (running
pfSense), and she had to remember how to connect using Viscosity. Once
connected, I would connect to her screen using VNC. When connected through VPN
her own access to Internet was severely limited because of VPN routing tables.
With ScreenHero she points with her mouse where she has issues, and I can use
mine to show her things on the screen. And no need to VPN anymore, yay!

------
aviswanathan
Fantastic tool. We've used it a bunch for remote collaboration and it really
adds an element of 'togetherness' that really isn't possible with other tools.

------
socialist_coder
We've been using this instead of Skype and it's definitely better. Having your
own mouse is awesome.

~~~
samstave
I haven't tried this yet, so forgive this ignorant question:

I don't see the full value of just my own mouse cursor...

Wouldnt it also be great if there wasa quick-fading text box that becomes
opaques when I type something, then fades back to transparent with some delay?

Is the assumption that everyonre is on a con call with the mouse?

(I am not saying I don't see the value of a mouse cursor - I am just not
seeing JUST A MOUSE CURSOR as a business)

~~~
kingnothing
Most of my team works remotely and we use this for pair programming all the
time. It shares both the mouse and full keyboard control.

We use it in conjunction with Skype for voice.

------
pc86
Why is this a link to Lifehacker instead of the actual product?[0]

[0] <http://screenhero.com/>

~~~
chacham15
Because this was already on HN.

------
jewelia
I used to do screen sharing through iChat (Mac to Mac) but this was always a
hassle when I was using multiple external monitors (the screen/text was too
small and nearly unreadable if the person I was sharing with was on a laptop).
There could exist some fix for this but I never found it.

Screenhero handles this much better and I can just share an application (e.g.
VIM, Chrome, etc.) and the distortion is minimized. At first I didn't think
the multiple mouse feature was that big of a selling point, but I've actually
found it quite useful; when working on a remote team you can't physically
point that the screen with your finger so the mouse does the job :)

------
ars
I do this all the time with VNC on linux.

I use vncserver to setup a background vnc X session, then connect to it as
many times as needed with vncviewers.

------
imilligan
I spent 4 months working in an all pair programming-all the time dev shop and
was frustrated on a daily basis not being able to start and stop pairing
seamlessly. This looks absolutely killer for solving that problem. I love
collaborating on code, but having to both jump on the same workstation on and
off again can really be a bummer. Looking forward to trying this out with a
few of my co-workers.

~~~
itslogic
May I ask at what point do you say "hey everybody, this is not working". But
rather spend 4 months at a task which you were frustrated daily?

------
marquis
Is this any improvement over Teamviewer? I'll check it out tomorrow, but we
like Teamviewer's install method that is easy for clients.

------
Mc_Big_G
I needed this so bad recently that I considered building it myself. Glad I
don't have to.

------
edouard1234567
This is great for pair programming, especially for lazy people like me!

------
joseph_cooney
Didn't microsoft have a tool out about 4 years ago where each person had their
own mouse (which they shut down for no obvious reason)?

------
busted
Per app sharing is great. I found myself wanting the sound coming from the app
to be shared as well.

~~~
frk1206
Thats actually possible right now! Well system sound is. Its disabled in the
release version as its a little painful to setup but if you are interested you
can email us and we can guide you through it. everyone (at) screenhero (dot)
com

------
TommyDANGerous
Pretty handy, I've always wanted remote access where two people can move the
mouse separately.

------
twog
We use iMessage for this. Its awesome for remote teams & makes pair
programming easy.

~~~
shurcooL
Can you elaborate please? How can you use iMessage to share screen and
interact remotely?

------
skyahead
Shame, does not support Linux!

------
gosukiwi
This is nice, way better for giving support than TeamViewer or Mikogo

